# Brute Won't start



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey guys, My brute sat idle for a couple weeks and this morning I was planning on going for a ride. I turned the key on I had no power to anything, but had power to my headlights, so i tested my fuses and found my IG. fuse was bad so replaced it. Fixed the power issue now my check engine light is on and the brute just cranks over and over and wont start. Once i start turning the engine over the engine light flashes. Just last week I swapped out my plugs for iridium ngks and she fired up perfectly. I'm not sure what the issue is and am stumped. I'm hoping its not my PC5 or anything. When i turn the key on it sounds as if im getting fuel pressure but i have yet to check that as i don't have a tool to check it. Any ideas?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Is the roll over sensor mounted correctly? Try charging the battery. FI bikes need a good 12v.


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep I checked the rollover sensor and shook it pretty good, during the 2 weeks it sat idle I had a battery tender on it could. Would a bad battery cause it to not fire? When it cranks it seems like it has plenty of juice in it. Would the blown fuse to the ignition cause an issue for the roll over sensor and cause the check engine light to flash while turning the motor over? I'm stumped lol


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

Can you hear the fuel pump? Check the pump relay. Mine goes from time to time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Ya i can hear it when i turn the key on, I was thinking maybe the relay as well after reading more posts this morning. How hard is it to replace?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Just swap it with one of the other ones. All the relays are them same part #.


----------



## backroads (Jul 16, 2014)

Almost the same exact problem here. 2006 750i BF. 

Haven't ridden mine in a few weeks. Was extremely hard to key start. Got it started (didn't seem to be running right to me) and rode it for a couple minutes, came to a stop and it stalled. Got it to start again and it drove for about 50 feet and it stalled again. Now it just cranks over and over and over. If I pull start it it will fire up but then stall almost immediately.

Something else I noticed, when I did have it running, the speedo was fluctuating anywhere from 3-8 mph in neutral. :dunno:

I Don't know what the rollover sensor looks like. I don't know what the fuel relay looks like. So if anyone want to show me a picture of what they are I'd appreciate it.

Please help me before I start throwing parts at this thing. :irked:

Should add the winch, lights, fan are all working perfectly fine.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Your 06 doesn't have a fuel pump relay. It has a vacuum operated fuel pump. The rollover sensor is mounted under the seat at the rear. It's got an arrow on it and the word "up". 
Measure your fuel pressure. You may need to change the pump to an electric one. Search for the thread about that. There's a good write up on adding one and it makes a world of difference as far as cold starts. (Or so I've read).


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is a 2013 Brute? I have a hard time believing the fuel pump is out already. Since you were messing with the plugs check the wiring to your coils one could be off. I had a similar situation where it would start up once or twice then die right away, shortly after that the FI light would flash while cranking.

Turned out one of the wires to the coil broke off and was sitting in the terminal not connected. Check your wires to each coil, pull them off and put them back on then try to start it again.


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

vogie said:


> This is a 2013 Brute? I have a hard time believing the fuel pump is out already. Since you were messing with the plugs check the wiring to your coils one could be off. I had a similar situation where it would start up once or twice then die right away, shortly after that the FI light would flash while cranking.
> 
> Turned out one of the wires to the coil broke off and was sitting in the terminal not connected. Check your wires to each coil, pull them off and put them back on then try to start it again.


Yep 2013 w/ 164 miles on it. I baby this thing, wash/dry it after every ride and keep it out from the elements. Pisses me off I know people who don't even wash and barely maintain there brute and yet they are out riding while I'm stuck at home lol. 

Hmm, good point on the coil I will check that. I Checked my fuel pump relay yesterday, its functioning (clicks when I try to start) and getting the proper amount of voltage. I'm wondering if my IG fuse blowing may have screwed up my Rollover sensor? Thanks for all the responses, keep em coming!


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Well after reading through the manual i was able to run the self diagnostic on it and got codes 51/52 so both my ignition coils are shot


----------

